# Have you had to pay for WhatsApp yet?



## Tutsumi (Aug 27, 2012)

According to their site, and a few other sources (along with their description on the Play Store), WhatsApp should charge an annual cost of $0.99.

I know there's hacked versions out there.  I know iPhone users don't get charged per year since they paid up front.  What I want to know, is if you have had to pay for it as of yet.

There are ways to get out of it, like switching ROMs and installing it again or switching phones so let's not count those either, mk?


----------



## perri.etb (Aug 27, 2012)

Once I read the user agreement I think and it said the first year is free and after that you had to pay. Maybe I was reading the faq, I really don't remember

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

perri.etb said:


> Once I read the user agreement I think and it said the first year is free and after that you had to pay. Maybe I was reading the faq, I really don't remember
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep. First year free. It even says so on the Play Store page for Whatsapp.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peedub (Aug 27, 2012)

Really? I uninstalled the app because I didn't want to pay the $0.99... just assumed it would stop working.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

peedub said:


> Really? I uninstalled the app because I didn't want to pay the $0.99... just assumed it would stop working.

Click to collapse


Look in the description for it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 29, 2012)

Bump.  Anyone had to pay once you passed the year?


----------



## tsirhcitna (Aug 30, 2012)

Tutsumi said:


> Bump.  Anyone had to pay once you passed the year?

Click to collapse




I've used it on my n95 and now on my galaxy i9001 with the same account (it's linked to the number on the sim card right?) for more than one year but I did't pay anything, it could be because I changed device. Btw $0.99 isn't a lot of money... And you can keep installed, it won't take your money without asking for it


> First year FREE! ($0.99/year after)

Click to collapse



from the market, but reading on various forum it seems that nobody on android have ever paid for whatsapp, and some received a message from whatsapp that they extended the service so.. keep it!


----------



## jmthuang (Aug 30, 2012)

If you check your WhatsApp account, they actually stated the expiry date for your usage and you will need to pay to renew. But funny.things is the expiry date keep on increasing once in a while like it will never expired  I had been using it for around 3 years without paying a single cents... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Settings-account information-payment info: payed until 12/07/2020


----------



## Clouwil (Aug 30, 2012)

*weird*

I have been using it for 2 years different phones but same gmail and phone number and I haven't had to pay... weird

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Clouwil said:


> I have been using it for 2 years different phones but same gmail and phone number and I haven't had to pay... weird

Click to collapse



It must actually change based on your phone not your gmail or number as I bought my latest phone on the 20/11/2011 and my expiry of whatsapp is 20/11/2012. Just if anyone was wondering.


----------



## batnator (Aug 30, 2012)

my expiration date was extended about 3 months after the first year, let's see what happens when this time are over too.


----------



## jmthuang (Aug 30, 2012)

That's like more than 1 year man..  and I think forever extending... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine also got extended by 6 months...

- Via xda premium


----------



## blkcotton (Nov 6, 2012)

i just got a notification about 14 days left before it mines runs out


----------



## carlyle69 (Nov 6, 2012)

I usually just uninstall it then download it again. Did u try to clear the data with an app like Rom Toolbox or Titanium Backup? That might work too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------

I dont think they have a database with all the timers. I think the timers are installed in the app itself because I've been using whatsapp with the same number for a few years now and I've never had to pay. I just uninstalled it and downloaded it everytime i got the the end of the free period. I hope this works for you too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 6, 2012)

Really you got  extensions ??
Wow 
I m just using my 1st year so dunno
But ain't it 0.99$ from  2nd yr ?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## carlyle69 (Nov 6, 2012)

You only need to pay if you keep whatsapp on your phone after the trial period is over, if you delete whatsapp and download it again your trial period will start over

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

carlyle69 said:


> You only need to pay if you keep whatsapp on your phone after the trial period is over, if you delete whatsapp and download it again your trial period will start over
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nothing like that, I presume...
I've been given a total extension of a year, and apart from updating directly from play store, the app has been downloaded only once...
I use my TiBu whenever I delete the app for any reasin, so my app data still remains...

And I hadn't even asked for an extension, they just gave it away on the last date...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 6, 2012)

carlyle69 said:


> You only need to pay if you keep whatsapp on your phone after the trial period is over, if you delete whatsapp and download it again your trial period will start over
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think
As I keep flashing ROM s and whenever I install new whatsapp from play store
Once I enter no 
The period shows the date I installed it 1st 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Tutsumi (Nov 16, 2012)

Flashing seems to keep it going from fresh, but a lot of people are coming to me asking about their WhatsApp asking them to pay.  Perhaps this extension has stopped happening?  My expiration is next May, so I have no idea.

What about just switching to ChatON?


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 27, 2012)

According to their site, and a few other sources (along with their description on the Play Store), WhatsApp should charge an annual cost of $0.99.

I know there's hacked versions out there.  I know iPhone users don't get charged per year since they paid up front.  What I want to know, is if you have had to pay for it as of yet.

There are ways to get out of it, like switching ROMs and installing it again or switching phones so let's not count those either, mk?


----------



## hsalps (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm I did not know that there was an expiration date. Well, maybe I will try to create another account if they start charging


----------



## stubz151 (Nov 16, 2012)

*you dont have to.*

as long as you have 20 or more active conversations u should b fine


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 17, 2012)

hsalps said:


> Hmmm I did not know that there was an expiration date. Well, maybe I will try to create another account if they start charging

Click to collapse



You'll have to pay after 1 year 
And the no once registered is registered for ever 
So alternatively if you wanna avoid paying keep changing numbers 
That's the only option or else pay and enjoy! 



Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## blackspp (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't understand the discussion here, too much conflicting info.

I installed it March this year and it expires March next year.
I flashed at least 100 times this year, including full wipes and all.
I removed and reinstalled it several times.

Expiration date stays March 2013.

Today I got a new phone numer so I deleted my account and the app.
Reinstalled, registered with the new phone numer but same gmail address and presto, account still expires March 2013.

Interestingly, my wife got my old s3, sim and my old phone number, she had to re-register with the same gmail adress she used before and now she has a new full year.

WTF people!


----------



## snehil93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Whatsapp is free for one year.... After that you have to pay 0.99$ every year. If you don't want to pay just change your number after one year n create a new account which would be free of cost for another year.  But trust me i would'nt mind paying 0.99$ yearly for the service they provide. It's completely worth it! :good:


----------



## blackspp (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, it is very much worth it, who cares about a buck or so.
Point is more that changing numer doesn't change anything.
But yes, who cares...


----------



## Valdisnei (Dec 5, 2012)

three weeks ago it asked me to pay those anual $0.99 which is way cheaper than SMSs.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 5, 2012)

My friend got an extended period of 2 months even after expiry....
So he hasn't had to pay yet ...

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yihongyuelan (Dec 5, 2012)

*never*



Tutsumi said:


> Bump.  Anyone had to pay once you passed the year?

Click to collapse



never and ever maybe future.


----------



## arinsms (Jan 7, 2013)

I have used past a year but they give me an extra extension of 6month since but now coming to the end in 1 month..BTW its detect the mobile no no matter how many time you reflash the rom or delete the app


----------



## royest (Jan 24, 2013)

Whatsapp is activated on your number.. even if you change your phone whatsapp expiration will remain the same
There is a trick for lifetime whatsapp .. i can share it if you want


----------



## kenjinho (Jan 27, 2013)

royest said:


> Whatsapp is activated on your number.. even if you change your phone whatsapp expiration will remain the same
> There is a trick for lifetime whatsapp .. i can share it if you want

Click to collapse



share it, please


----------



## Pennycake (Jan 27, 2013)

Seriously, cheaping out on the devs over 99 cents A YEAR? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kenjinho (Jan 27, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> Seriously, cheaping out on the devs over 99 cents A YEAR?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it's not for the 99 cents.

it's because i don't think it's fair to force android users to pay every year, while ios users have a one-time purchase only. if there would be a one-time purchase for android too i would have bought it without even a blink. it's also because my expiration date is in march 2013, and i already have the notification saying that i have 38 days left, but it won't even let me send any message, and i've been using it only for 10 months now.


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont care , when thw day comes ill pay for it. Hopefully ill be able to pay without credit card.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## zhuozhi211 (Jan 28, 2013)

kenjinho said:


> it's not for the 99 cents.
> 
> it's because i don't think it's fair to force android users to pay every year, while ios users have a one-time purchase only. if there would be a one-time purchase for android too i would have bought it without even a blink. it's also because my expiration date is in march 2013, and i already have the notification saying that i have 38 days left, but it won't even let me send any message, and i've been using it only for 10 months now.

Click to collapse



Agree, it is about the unfairness - I will be gladly pay for an one time fee or even an annual fee if it applies to ALL.
I dont see why android users should be treated as second class.

Mine is expiring next month, but refuse to pay. I hope all Android users do the same, just to make a stand.


----------



## Aarghl (Jan 28, 2013)

My actual whatsapp is free until sep 2013 but it's registered to an old telephone number of my last SIM. So I might get another year with my actual SIM. Might have to uninstall an reinstall it.


----------



## ecrisera (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree, its about fairness. I like whatsapp and its services but why should only iPhone users get to pay once? So please do let us know the work around if there is any.


----------



## royest (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll do a post about getting free lifetime whatsapp .. please give 2 hours to finish my work. And get back to home 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ronzzz92 (Jan 29, 2013)

Keep updating your whatsapp. Most often your trial will be extended :good:


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 27, 2012)

According to their site, and a few other sources (along with their description on the Play Store), WhatsApp should charge an annual cost of $0.99.

I know there's hacked versions out there.  I know iPhone users don't get charged per year since they paid up front.  What I want to know, is if you have had to pay for it as of yet.

There are ways to get out of it, like switching ROMs and installing it again or switching phones so let's not count those either, mk?


----------



## solice13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone in here ever switched from iPhone to Android while retaining their number? Curious to know if this 99ct/year also applies if you actually bought it first and then just switched platforms.


----------



## royest (Jan 31, 2013)

*this is a thread for lifetime whatsapp! *

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2126716


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jan 31, 2013)

What'sapp isn't charging at all! 
Why bother?
My friend got extension till 2014 Feb! 
Lolz! 
And I don't mind paying a dollar to Dev 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## nclh (Jan 31, 2013)

No i didn't, receives a message few days ago my license has been renewed til 2014

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zhuozhi211 (Jan 31, 2013)

if u want to support a pro iOS developer, good for u. 

u r subsidizing ur fella iPhone users.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shootmeagain (Jan 31, 2013)

I really don't mind that. Paying US$0.99 A YEAR for a service I use the whole day and helps me saving in my phone bill is more than fair to me.


----------



## Saya (Feb 2, 2013)

If you really dont want to pay use skype or viber they also have the added bonus of voice calls and live video calls. Oh also google+ which now comes already installed on Jelly Bean (Android 4+) I think.


----------



## Morcerf21 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mate, it's 1$, one bloody dollar! It's not about paying the app, but supporting the devs!


----------



## -star- (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Have you had to pay for WhatsApp yet?*



solice13 said:


> Has anyone in here ever switched from iPhone to Android while retaining their number? Curious to know if this 99ct/year also applies if you actually bought it first and then just switched platforms.

Click to collapse



I did it. Created my WhatsApp account on android and tried some days Ios - bought WhatsApp for ios and the Android WhatsApp version tells me "lifetime license". 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## tommy924 (Feb 3, 2013)

when i installed whatsapp it was written 1 year free and then 0,99 for a year. but im using it more than a year and still didnt have to pay.


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a msg from whatsapp saying that my pay time is extended by 3 years... 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## abhi7395 (Feb 4, 2013)

2nd year running and i haven't pay anything yet...


----------



## mengfei (Feb 5, 2013)

wechat has taken all of my social app out! whatsapp, tango, viber etc.! it blows them all away & it is free (still) made by tencent, give it a shot. it's like a mini fb but has video, voice, emoticons, group chat, picture sharing etc.

when i run whatsapp now it says i have 1 month free usage then $....


----------



## billgc138 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does it still allow you to install and complete the verification process once the first year is up?


----------



## Sherl (Feb 5, 2013)

Meanwhile someone will come inside the market like how samsung blowed away everything (No pun intended)


----------



## Chethan_Koduvalli (Feb 5, 2013)

*Using it*

Using it from past one month. Need to check after 11 months.


----------



## Deeco7 (Feb 23, 2013)

Made payment today. After all 67p isn't gonna get me in debt.


----------



## slowpork (Feb 23, 2013)

Paying is such a big hassle.  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adityamunshi (Feb 25, 2013)

My free period was expiring next month, got a message saying it has been extended till 2014 !! Yay!


----------



## gartzen (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a good app, and I don't mind paying for it. What I don't understand is why some people get it for free, and other have to pay for it. It's just unfair.


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 27, 2012)

According to their site, and a few other sources (along with their description on the Play Store), WhatsApp should charge an annual cost of $0.99.

I know there's hacked versions out there.  I know iPhone users don't get charged per year since they paid up front.  What I want to know, is if you have had to pay for it as of yet.

There are ways to get out of it, like switching ROMs and installing it again or switching phones so let's not count those either, mk?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Mar 9, 2013)

gartzen said:


> It's a good app, and I don't mind paying for it. What I don't understand is why some people get it for free, and other have to pay for it. It's just unfair.

Click to collapse



Did you pay???
If not,if you're goin to near the expiry,you too might get an extension! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

EDIT : Btw my friend got an extension upto 2014 ..........and he started using in 2011 
I started using it from 2012 and my expiry date is a proper 1 year i.e 2013 
Dunno what's the logic for payment or extension .............


----------



## nino2603 (Mar 24, 2013)

Morcerf21 said:


> but supporting the devs!

Click to collapse




Nice....

2.554.496(whatsapp user) x 0.99$ =1 j( 2.528.951,04 US $) ! :silly:

synergye

Mustaavalkosta

and outer DEV need it 2


----------



## hend_xxx (Mar 25, 2013)

May be this is another way to replace "donate us" method  so users not to force to donate in a subtle way .

I use WhatsApp from 2010 and now i has been extended twice, my expiration until 2014.


----------



## Patman99 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a question...is the app worth it?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Mar 25, 2013)

Patman99 said:


> Here's a question...is the app worth it?

Click to collapse



Are you friggin serious?
You don't feel the app is worth paying
Wow! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Nimueh (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is still good until June, which is when I installed it on my first Android last year.

If I get an extension then great, if not I'll quite happily pay for it since it's totally worth it


----------



## mayank9856 (Mar 25, 2013)

After one year got a extension of 6 mnths and den 3 mnts....
Lets see after these 3 mnths...

If its helping you ot must be thanked..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## hend_xxx (Mar 26, 2013)

Patman99 said:


> Here's a question...is the app worth it?

Click to collapse



Yes I think.. you use it everyday.. and you spend 1$ once for it... i think it worth!


----------



## SteelScyther (May 13, 2013)

I just checked my whatsapp expiry date and mine says lifetime, which is strange. I got my first android phone in september 2010 though and installed whatsapp within a couple of months, so maybe people who registered early on (before you had to pay a subscription at all) have an infinite subscription? I've also had three phones since then, and the data hasn't been conserved between phones. And a few times I've flashed new ROMs without backing up data first (comitting a noob sin, I know...) and reinstalled whatsapp.

This is doubly strange because my girlfriend who got her first android phone in January 2012 (who also installed within a month or so of getting her phone) has just been asked today to pay for a subscription, so there must have been some random, arbitrary extension of her trial period too.


----------



## DeeMann (May 13, 2013)

It's only 99 cents why not everyone just pay it to support the developer?


----------



## prithvirao17 (Jun 8, 2013)

Using it for past 16 months. Got an extension once and now it lasts till Feb 2014


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jun 8, 2013)

I've got an extension as well,my 12months period is due on 1st July however I got an extension until Jan 14 
I will happily pay for The app however I'm answering the question asked in the thread!
And my answer is Nope, not yet 

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## cinzacm (Jun 8, 2013)

By the asnwers some people are giving, it seems whatsapp would be the winzip of the android ecosystem. BTW, I really use whatsapp way more than sms or any other IM. U$ 0.99/yr is just about right.


----------



## Daniel DS (Jun 8, 2013)

Since I first downloaded Whatsapp on my old iPhone with another apple account for free and entered my phone number, now I have it on my Android for free for a lifetime D


----------



## MicroGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

If I change my sim card and keep my google account the same, will my whatsapp trial get extended?


----------



## Riyan_Fransen (Jun 12, 2013)

we'll I supposed to have paid what'sapp a month ago, though, before the expire date, I got a notification that my plan had been extended... don't ask how xp


----------



## petesuen (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine expires 1 April 2014.
I am pretty sure I started using it like 2 years ago. Got extension and I didn't even know.
Always thought it was free.


----------



## xdaboardy (Jul 18, 2013)

DS1997247 said:


> Since I first downloaded Whatsapp on my old iPhone with another apple account for free and entered my phone number, now I have it on my Android for free for a lifetime D

Click to collapse



You are al lucky man. I have to pay 1$ at year, but I think it is okay for this service.


----------



## FreshAndFunky (Jul 18, 2013)

First year free


----------



## 1990clb (May 14, 2014)

I've been using WhatsApp since January 2013, so about 16 months. It's *finally *blocked me from sending messages unless I pay.


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 27, 2012)

According to their site, and a few other sources (along with their description on the Play Store), WhatsApp should charge an annual cost of $0.99.

I know there's hacked versions out there.  I know iPhone users don't get charged per year since they paid up front.  What I want to know, is if you have had to pay for it as of yet.

There are ways to get out of it, like switching ROMs and installing it again or switching phones so let's not count those either, mk?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 15, 2014)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> I've got an extension as well,my 12months period is due on 1st July however I got an extension until Jan 14
> I will happily pay for The app however I'm answering the question asked in the thread!
> And my answer is Nope, not yet
> 
> Sent from my Neo v using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just an update.. Got another extension till July 14. Seems like that'll be it and I might actually have to pay after that  it's totally fine with me though 

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## river-mystique (May 15, 2014)

I did see such warnings before. But had never paid for whatsapp. And I hope I will never ever. Its only good to use freely not otherwise. All hail Fb!!!


----------



## brooker88 (May 15, 2014)

I had 14 then 7 day warning, but never had a notifcation to say anything about payment. I havn't been charged yet and it's been like 3 weeks


----------



## shivambajaj (Jul 27, 2014)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Just an update.. Got another extension till July 14. Seems like that'll be it and I might actually have to pay after that  it's totally fine with me though
> 
> Sent from my taoshan using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



U paid yet?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 27, 2014)

shivambajaj said:


> U paid yet?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uhmmm. Nope..Luckily i got an extension for yet another year up to July 2015


----------



## sriss (Jul 27, 2014)

*New Update*

Before a recent update of Whatsapp, we could just switch Roms or devices and get another year of subscription..
but now after the update we cant... They record the numbers through which its registered and even after you delete your
account, the number is stored so its impossible to cheat whatsapp now....

I suppose 0.99 $ is meager amount so we shouldn't have a problem paying for it....

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:

If this helped please hit the thanks button :good:


----------

